# department 56 skaters motor replacement issue! Help!



## old464

fellas, just got a scene which is cool. the skaters going around the tree. I want to use in my town square centerpiece. I just got the thing. motor turns barely, no torque left, worn out. here is the info. anybody knows a place to buy these motors. I searched and see syncronized motors, but no shaft that will work.

here is the motor info:

Rong Sang industry 100/120V 50/60HZ 3W 5/6 rpm 

There appears to not be a replacement motor direct for this. it has asquared sided notched endshaft to lock the gear on the end and you screw onto the shaft. the ones I see are china/hongkong, the motor operation will work, but the shaft is the issue. 

any help with this one is super appreciated.
Chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Time to get out the Dremel tool and make one of the available motors fit.


----------



## old464

john great idea. I could grind the shaft down to make a squared off key for the gear to hook on. I hope it works. Ill just get one of the motors with the same RPM and voltage ratings. 

great idea, did not think of my dremel. or I might need to use the bench grinder on fine stone and grind it in. and not damage it! 

thanks as always. 
Chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

We'll require a progress report.


----------



## Vic Fortenbach

*Rong Sang motor replacement*

I had a similar problem with a motor failing, only this time it was in a rotating Christmas tree stand.
The tree stand used the same motor is stated above (Rong Sang 100/120V 50/60HZ 3W 5/6 rpm). 
ebay to the rescue, there were several synchronous motors listed that had the same specs, size and mounting as the original motor, plus the prices were within my budget, about $7.00 including shipping from China. The only difference was the motor shaft. The China motor had a round shift and the one I need was a half moon. My bench grinder took care of the difference. Now my Christmas tree stand rotates my tree perfectly.


----------



## old464

I cut the shaft to original length, then grinded the notch for the gear to run the skaters ring gear and it worked. still going strong for a few years. ill dig up my pics to show


----------



## old464

these are the pics from when I started, I know I have some more at home of the install of the gear to the shaft, but I used a dremel and drilled in the top for a screw, glued the gear well to the shaft, made it really snug to fit onto the shaft for no slippage. works great and better now

Chris


----------



## old464

you can see the last photo the shaft was very long, but the attachment and size of motor was the same. weird! but they did not have that tiny shaft. I did not want to tear into both motors in fear I would destroy them both, so dremel away! wear glasses!!! 

chris


----------

